# Wading Pool Tomatoes (PIX)



## Rebbetzin (Jul 26, 2011)

For years and years I have tried to grow tomatoes. And it is so hot and dry here that they are never very happy and don't produce many tomatoes. This year, I came up with what I am hoping will be a solution to the extreme heat and lack of humidity.

What I did was put my Tomato Plants in a wading pool with shade cloth over the top of them.








They are able to get early morning sun and are sheltered from the afternoon sun. The shadecloth keeps in some of the humidity and with the pots sitting in water, the soil stays evenly moist. 






I still have to water them twice a day on the hottest of day. But, now they don't dry out between waterings which causes them to be too stressed. They have lots of flowers and I hope to this year actually get some decent tomatoes.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 26, 2011)

Neat idea. I hope you get lots of tomatoes.


----------



## elevan (Jul 26, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Neat idea. I hope you get lots of tomatoes.


x2


----------



## Okie Amazon (Jul 26, 2011)

The plants look to be thriving that way. How about tomato production?


----------



## Rebbetzin (Jul 26, 2011)

Okie Amazon said:
			
		

> The plants look to be thriving that way. How about tomato production?


I have lots of flowers at the moment.  I hope they turn they turn to fruit.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 27, 2011)

Rebbetzin said:
			
		

> For years and years I have tried to grow tomatoes. And it is so hot and dry here that they are never very happy and don't produce many tomatoes. This year, I came up with what I am hoping will be a solution to the extreme heat and lack of humidity.
> 
> What I did was put my Tomato Plants in a wading pool with shade cloth over the top of them.
> 
> ...


Being from New Jersey, the Jersey Tomato State, I say congratulations.  A good tomato is hard to find that's why we grow ours in the backyard.  What type of tomato plants are you using?  They seem a little crowded and don't do well like that.  And the bottom leaves need to be trimmed off so that the plant can mature and start generating ripe fruit.   Really good move.  When my Better Half was living in Escondio California, he had six Rutgers tomato plants.  They are a larger variety and mature quickly.  Six separate planters and he also installed a cheese cloth dome.  Almost the same way as you have.  It worked.  Never had that sweet taste in California, but they were a good harvest.  Tomato plants need space.  They can not be crowded.  Wishing you more luck with those plants.


----------



## Rebbetzin (Jul 27, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Being from New Jersey, the Jersey Tomato State, I say congratulations.  A good tomato is hard to find that's why we grow ours in the backyard.  What type of tomato plants are you using?  They seem a little crowded and don't do well like that.  And the bottom leaves need to be trimmed off so that the plant can mature and start generating ripe fruit.   Really good move.  When my Better Half was living in Escondio California, he had six Rutgers tomato plants.  They are a larger variety and mature quickly.  Six separate planters and he also installed a cheese cloth dome.  Almost the same way as you have.  It worked.  Never had that sweet taste in California, but they were a good harvest.  Tomato plants need space.  They can not be crowded.  Wishing you more luck with those plants.


One is a Cherokee Purple and the other is called Celebrity. it is suppose to be good in the heat. There is only one tomato plant per pot. I suppose I could thin them out a bit. It will probably be fall before any fruit really sets. If I can keep them alive for the worst part of the summer, by Thanksgiving I should have some very nice tomatoes!


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 27, 2011)

Rebbetzin said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These you will.  Don't forget to trim the bottom leaves.  Not necessary.


----------

